# Edible? ID HELP



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone knows what these are and if they are edible...

[/url] 


[url=https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-A4K4Sq2NFzo/U21f_1yyICI/AAAAAAAAKUo/lOtkiRNrxgg/w318-h565-no/IMG_20140509_180821_563.jpg][img][/url] [url=https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-bgLIHE6jqXk/U21f-v4lg6I/AAAAAAAAKUk/1aN5xZjC9ns/w318-h565-no/IMG_20140509_180815_101.jpg][img][/url]


----------



## shroomdog (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes, that's the pheasant's back (Polyporus squamosus). Break a piece off and smell it. If it smells like watermelon rind then you have the right mushroom. I found them in a low area that looks like it floods a few times a year and has lots of fallen trees. I left many behind. I bet I could have gotten 30 lbs of them.


----------



## shroomdog (Apr 19, 2014)

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs3Du1iF_jU[/video]

Cooking pheasant's back. Not in English but looks darn good.


----------



## jermanda (Apr 21, 2014)

Those are dryad saddles they are delicious. We use them in soups, gravy and you can even cut them in strips and batter them like chicken strips and the kids love them. The only thing is the younger and fresher they are the better they taste. Don't eat the tough parts cut those out and of course soak them in water prior.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

oh fun! thank you I will try it out after I do a little more research..... I just went and picked about a lb. they are everywhere, why doesnt anyone pick them?? 
Im new to spring hunting, went out for the first time last year and found tons of morels right next to my brothers house. I grew up in Austria in the alps so fall was the time to hunt, boletes, chantrelles, gosh i dont even know the english names for the rest of them but this is all new to me. Ive been foraging since I was a baby, 32 years to be exact so Im pretty confident but just want to quadruple check.
Thank you for recipe!


----------



## shroomdog (Apr 19, 2014)

I posted extra photos on my blog. pheasants back mushrooms photos

I guess people don't know about them since they are not as famous as the mighty morel.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes definitely that going to make them....Ill post pics after


----------



## jermanda (Apr 21, 2014)

I usually keep around 20-30 .lbs a year of dryads there delicious. Dryads and morels are the only mushrooms that I like to eat. The other thing is usually where dryads are growing there are usually morels around the same area.


----------

